# Vegetable beef soup



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I love vegetable beef soup or should I say I love vegetable soup with beef in it. I really love a lot of tomatoes in any type of soup. Judy has the fixins to make some now, hopefully we will have it very soon. 

By the way, if your celery wilts, just place it in a little water in a glass in the fridge and it will come right back around. We had some celery that was really wilted, I threw it on the compost pile and it went back to growing. lol


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Do you use V8 or generic as the tomato part of the base?


My soup is clearly Beef Vegetable. we do like it meaty.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Startingover said:


> In the early '70's my husband's 85 yo Nana came over to show me how to make vegetable beef soup. Of course she never measured but did that day to show me. I still make it the same way but recently have added new ingredients.
> 
> After reading about mineral rich beef bone broth I added a small carton from Trader Joes. Depending on what's in the pantry I've added okra in the past.
> 
> ...



Sounds really good but I'm thinking you forgot to post the recipe. :wink2:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nana used a beef bouillon and can of regular tomato soup with 4 cups water. 

I buy 2+ lbs of large cubed beef. It says ‘round’. This stores stew meat is small cubes an looks fatty. I must end up with less cause I go thru it an cut off any visible fat. I dust with flour, brown and simmer 2 hrs in broth with seasonings before adding veggies. The meat is tender then and after additional cooking with veggies its really good.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Ha. Ok here it is. I did add a cup of salt free diced tomatoes this time because the addition of bone broth threw off the broth ratio. And I use jared boullion these days, not the foil wrapped cubes. Maybe a carton of beef broth would work but I’m not veering any farther off Nanas recipe. Just wish I’d learned to make her cream meringue pies


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Not naming names but she texted she finished her stew. I texted back, “where’d you get ‘stew’? She said I made it! I said I’ve never made stew in my life. She said word choice eludes me. I said don’t go changing the name of your great -g‘mas recipe. LOL

of course now I have to look up soup vs stew


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

What's the word in the middle of the sentence about beef? Looks kind of like daiquiri, but I'm sure it's not.

I find it so interesting to see older recipe ingredients & guess what area the writer was from.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Dampen


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Dampen. 

Nana was an interesting lady. Died in 1984 at 100.

Told me growing up she helped her mother sew the family clothes. When she married an moved away her mother would put fabric in a basket an set it on the train. Nana would go get it, make her brothers shirts then put them in the basket and set it on the train back to her mother. 

When TV’s were invented she wanted to be productive so started crocheting while watching TV. All 6 g’kids got a hand stitched quilt and crocheted lace tablecloth


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Startingover said:


> of course now I have to look up soup vs stew



It's a very fine line. Really hard to draw a line. The thickness of the broth is about the best indicator I know off. 



Around here if is brown sauce it is stew. If clear or light red it is soup.


I personally would call the recipe that started this discussion stew and not soup because the meat was floured and browned.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I make goulash...the german version...much like your Nanas recipe,
only I add some ciger vinegar and dark brown sugar and thicken it 
with a corn starch slurry. It’s like a sauerbraten stew.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots, i asked, somewhere, does your pizza dough stuffed with sausage an pepperoni an cheese freeze well? It’s the one I made from your recipe an photos, that you baked on cookie sheet. 

My friends who just visited left me something in the freezer which I’ll have tonight. Glumpka. Never heard the name before but I like cabbage, beef an sausage. Its in a tomato sauce. .


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, it freezes well. Which one did you make the sausage and pepper
and mozzarella cheese one, or the spinach one with sausage, pepperoni,
spinach and mozzarella one? I was just wondering.
You reminded me that I wanted to do a escarole one with sausage, pepperoni,
mozzarella and grading cheese. :smile:

Starting over, is your friend Polish? I think you have stuffed cabbage in
your freezer...I make mine with ground beef and rice and tomatoes.

I don’t think the Polish version ( Glumpka) has rice in it. I like it better
with a little rice in with the ground beef. 

It’s a lot of work to make stuffed cabbage...So now, I just par boil the cabbage ( after I core it)
put tomato sauce on the bottom of a pan, then lay the soft cabbage leaves,
then the meat and rice mixture with more tomato sauce...then another layer
of cabbage leaves then more tomato sauce on top.( You can also repeat for a 
double layer or just do a single layer.) Bake in the oven for about 45 minutes
until cooked through....It’s like a stuffed cabbage lasagna.:biggrin2:

...let us know if it has rice in it.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I have to stop reading these threads, I'm gaining weight just remembering how good food taste. Many years ago the wife of our landlord (old German lady) invited my room mate and I over for "Halupki" stuffed cabbage. I had to look that up because I had only heard the pronunciation and never saw it spelled out but it was stuffed cabbage and beyond great. But I've added the layered approach to my list of future foods, thanks.

Bud


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots,
The Glumpka may have had a few grains of rice. Not like my stuffed peppers that have s lot of rice. Yes, hes Polish. 

It was a bit tart. My friends get the cabbage from an Ohio farmer who makes sauerkraut. And, he cores heads of cabbage and soaks them with the sauerkraut. It’s called sour head cabbage.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

What was your husband's Nana's ancestry?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Conrad was Nanas maiden name. When she married it sure sounded like s German name. I asked her once and she snapped “American”.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Duplicate post


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

My Nana was German or Danish ancestry, too. ( The area of Germany changed countries)


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Well, my lunch is cooking and you guessed it, vegetable soup. In this case I had some chicken left over and a large piece of pork roast. Boiled it all down last night (I didn't sample any) and cleaned up the meat and strained the liquid this morning. Cooked up some small carrots that need to be used, half a dozen potatoes diced, one large onion, 3 garlic cloves, 1 bag of frozen peas and carrots, 1 can of diced tomatoes and a bunch of low salt seasoning, except for the soy sauce. And pulled the meat into pieces and tossed it in. It is simmering and will get attacked in about an hour.

If someone wanted to only learn how to cook one thing, they could live on this type of soup, forever. Any meat or vegetable combination works and it gets better when served the next day.

Bud


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

^^^^^^^^
What time is dinner? :smile:


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

When I cook I usually start out with my medium size pot and end up transferring all to my large pot. My large pot is now full to the top, barely enough room to boil.

Through the years I have always enjoyed the community feasts where everyone brings something. Some of the dishes were so amazing. my wife always like to make the "winter carnival casserole", easy search. It looks kind of simple but there is NEVER any to bring home. I see people going back for seconds and thirds.

My community has shrunk so now just family occasions, but family is always great.

And yes, if we were closer you would be invited.

Bud

PS, the internet is now my community and especially this chatroom.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Well, I finished my vegetable soup, used the chicken and pork and came out delicious. Nailed the seasoning and no need to add anything, except once I created some extra space in my big pot I decided to cube up a steak that had been in the freezer too long. Browned it with some onion and then simmered the meat for an hour and added it to the pot. Now it is chicken, pork, and beef vegetable soup. Looking forward to lunch tomorrow.

Bud


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Bud,
Sounds tasty. 
I like freezing a small serving when I make a batch of something for when I’m too busy or tired to cook.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

That pot is about half gone, more like a stew now as it has thickened. Most of that will go into zip lock bags and get frozen. I do love freezers and microwaves.

The new intermittent fasting diet has reduced my food intake so much I need to cut down on my cooking. All of the leftovers used to get consumed between 6 pm and midnight. Now, nothing and no cravings.

Bud


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Bud, I need to try your diet. I have a checkup in a month and want to be down a few pounds. One pound a week isn't unreasonable. I'm sauteeing chicken breast today and will use bottled bbq sauce. That always seems to stick to my ribs and keeps me from nibbling.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

As just a weight loss diet I have no first hand information, in fact I haven't lost a lot of weight, one month in. But I'm far from typical dealing with salt and carbs related to sugar and high blood pressure and those numbers are showing nice improvement.

But, if eating less will take off weight combining low (or modest) carb intake with other sensible foods while doing the intermittent diet should work. 

My only problem has been eating so little doesn't agree with my history of constipation. Fortunately I have the tools (meds and fiber) to keep it under control but I have had to watch it carefully.

Call it IF or whatever they want, getting our eating habits under control just feels great.

PS I will be switching to a new pc shortly so if I disappear you will know the pc is winning and not that i died.

Bud


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Bud, I need to try your diet. I have a checkup in a month and want to be down a few pounds. One pound a week isn't unreasonable. I'm sauteeing chicken breast today and will use bottled bbq sauce. That always seems to stick to my ribs and keeps me from nibbling.


Ran into an *article* on fasting, kind of a different perspective on Aljazerra.

Bud


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

There's really only research on fat rats.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I do think the Muslim practice of fasting gives us a significant background of anecdotal information, such as, if fasting killed people the yearly event might have been modified. But as in Ramadan (and I'm far from an expert as my Muslim friends will agree) fasting isn't starvation, but a pause in our daily activities of stuffing ourselves. And a well needed pause I believe. If our eating habits remain under the control of the food advertisers they will have us eating 24/7.

Actually, looking around America at the epidemic of obesity, I think the food purveyors are winning.

Bud


----------

